# Apple release date for OS X.6 "Snow Leopard"



## PJS

August 28th is the release date for the latest version of OS X - at $29 (£25 ?) get your pre-orders in sharpish.


----------



## JasonRS

PJS said:


> August 28th is the release date for the latest version of OS X - at $29 (£25 ?) get your pre-orders in sharpish.


Or walk into the apple store on Friday and pick it up off the shelf...


----------



## PJS

Aye, along with all the hundreds of others doing exactly the same thing?
I think not - let the postman/courier deliver it, and save yourself all that hustle and bustle, and have the full hour for your lunch!


----------



## Bigpikle

looking forward to this one - sounds some useful features and 7gb of disk space back :thumb:

Pre-order for me I think....

with 2 macs do I need the family pack? Can 1 pack to 2 computers in the same house?


----------



## Grizzle

To be honest i dont see what it does???? for £25


----------



## Serkie

Grizzle said:


> To be honest i dont see what it does???? for £25


Errr....quite a lot.

http://www.apple.com/macosx/refinements/


----------



## Supermega

Bigpikle said:


> looking forward to this one - sounds some useful features and 7gb of disk space back :thumb:
> 
> Pre-order for me I think....
> 
> with 2 macs do I need the family pack? Can 1 pack to 2 computers in the same house?


Yeah I would also be interested in that too.


----------



## Detail My Ride

It does look to be quite an improvement, will definately be upgrading I think


----------



## Rickyboy

This is one of these moments where I seriously start to consider jumping ship and buying a mac. I used one just the other day and my god - what a difference. My pc is set up to look like a mac (bottom dock etc) but obviously its just not the same feel to it etc. With Snow Leopard coming out I think it's probably a wise idea for me to go get one asap.

Sorry to go off topic but has anyone got any recomendations as to what mac to get (on a bit of a budget) and where to get it from? Id rather go laptop to be honest but I'd be ok with a tower too (although I have seen some insane prices for the towers!).


----------



## Grizzle

For me i bought the cheapest macbook and upgraded the memory it worked out cheaper than having Apple do it.


----------



## IanG

Well I'll be placing an order for the Family Pack seems pretty good value at £39.00 and will cover the Imac and the MBP :thumb:

About the Family Pack

The Family Pack Software License Agreement allows you to install and use one copy of the Apple software on up to a maximum of five (5) Apple-labelled computers at a time as long as those computers are located in the same household and used by persons who occupy that household. By 'household' we mean a person or persons who share the same housing unit such as a home, apartment, mobile home, or condominium, including students who are primary residents of that household but reside at a separate on-campus location. This licence does not extend to business or commercial users.


----------



## PJS

Rickyboy said:


> This is one of these moments where I seriously start to consider jumping ship and buying a mac. I used one just the other day and my god - what a difference. My pc is set up to look like a mac (bottom dock etc) but obviously its just not the same feel to it etc. With Snow Leopard coming out I think it's probably a wise idea for me to go get one asap.
> 
> Sorry to go off topic but has anyone got any recomendations as to what mac to get (on a bit of a budget) and where to get it from? Id rather go laptop to be honest but I'd be ok with a tower too (although I have seen some insane prices for the towers!).


Tell us what your usage is, and then recommendations can be tailored to suit.


----------



## -ROM-

I've only been a mac convert for about a year so this will be my first OS upgrade, can you just do an upgrade or does it require a full re installation like windows


----------



## PJS

Bigpikle said:


> looking forward to this one - sounds some useful features and 7gb of disk space back :thumb:
> 
> Pre-order for me I think....
> 
> with 2 macs do I need the family pack? Can 1 pack do 2 computers in the same house?





Supermega said:


> Yeah I would also be interested in that too.


Yes and no - yes legally each Mac needs its own copy of the OS, and with the family pack being less than 2 single copies, it makes sense financially.

No - if you have no conscious about legitimacy, you can install the (Snow Leopard) OS on as many (Intel) Macs as you like, since Apple don't have a registration key associated with each copy.

Just a reminder - if your Mac hardware is a G4 or G5 PPC, Snow Leopard is off-limits to you. It only supports Intel CPU/chipsets, so you might want to consider upgrading to a newer Mac first.
It also needs Leopard already installed, so OS X.4 (Tiger) users, unfortunately you'll need to buy a copy of Leopard too.


----------



## PJS

rmorgan84 said:


> I've only been a mac convert for about a year so this will be my first OS upgrade, can you just do an upgrade or does it require a full re installation like windows


As simple as putting the disc in, booting from it (hold C key at boot chime until Installer displays).
It'll offer you the options of complete new build or preserving User accounts, so only the System files and Apple Applications will be overwritten, and any the User accounts require.
That's it - of course some people take the opportunity to start from afresh, having backed-up their essential files/folders first, then adding them back in once first boot set-up is done.


----------



## Rickyboy

PJS said:


> Tell us what your usage is, and then recommendations can be tailored to suit.


Main usage is internet browsing, mass amounts of bitorrent downloading, photoshop and lightroom etc. As I said previously, being portable isn't a necessity but would be good as never owned a laptop before.


----------



## PJS

If you don't actually need portability, then it's pointless paying for it.
New iMacs slated for next month might be worth taking a look at, especially if the hardware side lets you have more than 4GB RAM fitted, so Aperture, PS CS4, etc will all benefit from the 64-bit processing and greater RAM allocation.
If the funds are there for a tower plus display (LaCie and others are just as suitable as Apple's own) then it's worth the splurge, and should keep you happy for the next lot of years.


----------



## parish

PJS said:


> It also needs Leopard already installed, so OS X.4 (Tiger) users, unfortunately you'll need to buy a copy of Leopard too.


Not strictly true. If you are running Tiger then you need the full Box Set of SL, you don't need to u/g to Leopard, then SL - http://store.apple.com/uk/product/MAC_OS_X_SNGL?mco=NzgxMDc5OQ - although that means you are getting iLife 09 and iWorks 09 which you may not want (although I would say iLife is a definite).

Just placed my order 

The whole OS is nearly all 64-bit now and as someone said, 6GB of disk space back due to the dropping of PPC and a lot of libraries will now only be 64-bit.


----------



## Grizzle

Ach i just ordered it see what its like.


----------



## TeZ

Intel  - cant expect them to improve the system for PPC tho. 

Just means I will have to wait till I get a new G5


----------



## adamjackdrew

Been using the beta of it on my iMac! Excellent and super super quick! Safari 4 64Bit is just out of this world!

My pre-order is in place and I am hoping to receive on Friday! I have Friday off, and the whole of next week to have a play and set things up to how I want it! 

WOOOHOOO


----------



## PJS

TeZ said:


> Intel  - cant expect them to improve the system for PPC tho.
> 
> Just means I will have to wait till I get a new G5


Intel? It's Apple who's dropped PPC support with this release - nothing to do with Intel.
As for the G5 - that's an IBM PPC, so you're still outta luck, unless you were referring to the Intel-based Mac Pro as a generic G5 "Power Mac"?

Parish - thanks for correcting me, I keep forgetting there's a full version which updates Tiger users straight to Snow Leopard. Wasn't aware Apple was bundling it with iLife too - suppose that makes the pill a bit easier to swallow though.


----------



## JasonRS

adamjackdrew said:


> Been using the beta of it on my iMac! Excellent and super super quick! Safari 4 64Bit is just out of this world!
> 
> My pre-order is in place and I am hoping to receive on Friday! I have Friday off, and the whole of next week to have a play and set things up to how I want it!
> 
> WOOOHOOO


Then you should already be running the final release anyway, assuming you got yours via ADC.


----------



## parish

adamjackdrew said:


> My pre-order is in place and I am hoping to receive on Friday! I have Friday off, and the whole of next week to have a play and set things up to how I want it!


Yes, I notice the Apple site says _Ships *by* 28th Aug_ suggesting that they will ship it so you receive it by Friday, the day it hits the retail stores


----------



## Orca

Quicktime X looks to have a lot of the features you'd expect to find in the current Quicktime Pro, which is about £30. That in itself pays for the upgrade IMO.


----------



## parish

Orca said:


> Quicktime X looks to have a lot of the features you'd expect to find in the current Quicktime Pro, which is about £30. That in itself pays for the upgrade IMO.


Yeah, I'm sure I read somewhere that is what it is - there will no longer be a paid-for Pro version.

I haven't seen any mention - and I doubt it will be - but it would be good if Apple had native support for WMV (and WMA). I don't know why they don't; whether it's a licensing issue - Apple not wanting to pay M$, M$ refusing to licence to Apple, or they can't agree terms - but it's a pain having to use something like Flip4Mac.

P.S. Orca, did you hear that Scotty Mc has had his 9k Aero nicked?


----------



## Trist

adamjackdrew said:


> Been using the beta of it on my iMac! Excellent and super super quick! Safari 4 64Bit is just out of this world!
> 
> My pre-order is in place and I am hoping to receive on Friday! I have Friday off, and the whole of next week to have a play and set things up to how I want it!
> 
> WOOOHOOO


Dont you have to hold the keyes 6 & 4 when booting to get 64bit mode?


----------



## Janitor

Ordered :thumb:

Family licence as I have an Macbook Pro and an iMac. Could have used a single copy on both, but oddly enough, I prefer to be genuine with the Apple stuff, where I never gave a toss on PC & Windows etc

Odd that - given how Apple apparently way over charge for everything...


----------



## parish

Janitor said:


> Ordered :thumb:
> 
> Family licence as I have an Macbook Pro and an iMac. Could have used a single copy on both, but oddly enough, I prefer to be genuine with the Apple stuff, where I never gave a toss on PC & Windows etc
> 
> Odd that - given how Apple apparently way over charge for everything...


I think their s/w prices are very reasonable so, like you, I'm happy to pay. The Family Packs represent excellent VFM - especially as they cover your kids' Macs while they are away at college/uni too.

I have read rumours that M$ are planning a Family Pack for Win7, if so I wonder if it will match Apple for VFM, 5 for the price of 1.5?

Aperture is good value too when you consider that it's just over half the price of Adobe's Lightroom.


----------



## wolliwuk

I have three macs and one of them runs leopard and the other two have tiger on still although I do have a copy of Leopard.
I want to get the family pack and upgrade them all will I need to install the copy I have of leopard on the two with Tiger on first. (it's a full copy of Leopard which I purchased when it first came out so not just specific to one machine)


----------



## Janitor

As far as I know, it's a clean install and not necessarily tied to needing the previous version as a start point

I don't know that as fact however - I've just not noticed anything to the contrary


----------



## Neil_S

The enhancements listed are not that big, but I'll be sure to pick it up at some point for the performance enhancements.

I just wish I could get the home and end keys working properly i.e. take me to the start and end of the line not the flipping document. Major flaw when your editing config files, scripting etc.


----------



## Trist

I tried an early beta, and it was mega fast compared to Leopard. But shame most apps didnt work with it then. Final Release should be brilliant


----------



## parish

Neil_S said:


> The enhancements listed are not that big, but I'll be sure to pick it up at some point for the performance enhancements.
> 
> I just wish I could get the home and end keys working properly i.e. take me to the start and end of the line not the flipping document. Major flaw when your editing config files, scripting etc.


which keyboard do you have? I have the wireless one which is like a laptop one so Home and End is weird combinations of the arrow keys and Fn, Opt., and Cmd, which seems to vary between apps. Which don't Apple do the full-size kbd in a wireless version?


----------



## Neil_S

parish said:


> which keyboard do you have? I have the wireless one which is like a laptop one so Home and End is weird combinations of the arrow keys and Fn, Opt., and Cmd, which seems to vary between apps. Which don't Apple do the full-size kbd in a wireless version?


I've got the full fat aluminium wired keyboard. Just want to remap my home and end key to work properly really.

Its the single most annoying feature of an apple for me and really spoils it.


----------



## parish

Define 'properly'

Thing is, that Home/End being the start/end of a line (and Ctrl-Home/End the start/end of the doc) is a Windows convention.


----------



## Orca

parish said:


> Orca, did you hear that Scotty Mc has had his 9k Aero nicked?


I did ... the silver one, not the red one? I'll mention it on some other car forums where I know there's a few lads from up that way. Bummer! Hope he gets it back in one piece.


----------



## Cornish

PJS said:


> August 28th is the release date for the latest version of OS X - at $29 (£25 ?) get your pre-orders in sharpish.


So all you applers are having to pay £25 for a service pack


----------



## Supermega

Cornish said:


> So all you applers are having to pay £25 for a service pack


No not really. :thumb:


----------



## PJS

Cornish said:


> So all you applers are having to pay £25 for a service pack


To a degree, it could be considered as such - it is a major update of the OS but it isn't, in the same way Me-XP-Vista were for Windows.
It's more what Apple would've liked to have made Leopard at the time, if the time/man hours, and technology was more widely available to them.

They also cited the current economic climate as part of the cut-price offering, but I suspect that's little to do with it, and it's simply a case of the OS being an extended revision.
Even so, for such a revision, there's some nice features included with it.

It could also be considered Windows 7 is not that much moved on from XP (from what I've gleaned), so is equally a more expensive revision.


----------



## wolliwuk

All you PCers will have to pay a lot more when they bring the Vista fix out ...


----------



## parish

Cornish said:


> So all you applers are having to pay £25 for a service pack


Not really, it is quite a big improvement it's just that Apple don't totally redesign the interface to make it look different.

It's still a lot cheaper than upgrading Windows. The real rip-off one was when XP came out. It was only a point-release u/g from Win2K (NT5 to NT5.1) but it was the merge point between the 16- and 32-bit Windows product lines and those of us on Win2K who were getting a minor version bump had to pay the same price as those u/g from Win98 which was a quantum leap u/g :devil:



wolliwuk said:


> All you PCers will have to pay a lot more when they bring the Vista fix out ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Coxy914

quick question. I've been to the Apple store on-line and added Snow-Leopard to my basket but when going to checkout, I only get an option to enter a US address? Any ideas?


----------



## parish

Coxy914 said:


> quick question. I've been to the Apple store on-line and added Snow-Leopard to my basket but when going to checkout, I only get an option to enter a US address? Any ideas?


You sure you went to the UK store? Sometimes you can start off at the UK site and end up on the US one, e.g. go to Downloads, then click Store.

http://store.apple.com/uk/product/MAC_OS_X_SNGL?mco=NzgxMDc5OQ

I didn't have to enter an address as I already have an account, but maybe if you change the country in the address it will change the format, e.g. Zip to Postal Code?


----------



## Gandi

I need a newer Mac 1st lol still running an Old G4 Duel, mind you still pisses over most new PC's for speed and its not gone wrong in nearly 9 years so cant moan


----------



## JasonRS

wolliwuk said:


> I have three macs and one of them runs leopard and the other two have tiger on still although I do have a copy of Leopard.
> I want to get the family pack and upgrade them all will I need to install the copy I have of leopard on the two with Tiger on first. (it's a full copy of Leopard which I purchased when it first came out so not just specific to one machine)


The license doesn't allow you to go from Tiger to Snow Leopard in the £39.00 family pack.

To go from Tiger, you need the Mac Box Set Family Pack at £180.

http://store.apple.com/uk/product/MC209Z/A

You also need to be sure that hte machines running Tiger are Intel machines.


----------



## arcdef

Can you upgrade from OS x?

edit, was a pi*s take, they want £130 for the new upgrade from tiger, well im fine with what ive got! I don't even like iWork, office is much better!


----------



## Neil_S

parish said:


> Define 'properly'
> 
> Thing is, that Home/End being the start/end of a line (and Ctrl-Home/End the start/end of the doc) is a Windows convention.


Works that way in Linux?

In the X Windows editors at least and browser. I use vi on the command line in Linux, AIX and Solaris.

Properly is home taking me to the start of the line and end taking me to the end of the line.

The Mac default is ludicrous and really puts me off it to be honest.


----------



## Neil_S

wolliwuk said:


> All you PCers will have to pay a lot more when they bring the Vista fix out ...


But Microsoft haven't charged for Service Packs nor will they? Unless something has changed?

The outlined changes for OSX are little more than what I'd expect in hotfixes to be honest, little enhancements really, certainly no more than Microsoft would tend to release in a Service Pack (and for free).


----------



## mac_man_luke

mine is prepared for shipment  (australia)


----------



## wolliwuk

They are all intel machines. could I not just stick Leopard on them then at some point stick "snow leopard" on them?


----------



## wolliwuk

The "vista Fix" is called "Windows 7" and you can bet your bottom dollar they will charge a whole lot more for it than Apple ever do....


----------



## Neil_S

wolliwuk said:


> The "vista Fix" is called "Windows 7" and you can bet your bottom dollar they will charge a whole lot more for it than Apple ever do....


Don't get me wrong, I'm not the worlds biggest Microsoft fan, but neither am I the worlds biggest apple fan.

I like good technology, but increasingly it seems Apple are liking to charge a few quid here and a few quid there for nothing more than trivial updates that really should form part of a hotfix process.

Maybe Microsoft will go the same way I don't know.


----------



## yetizone

Sulk  I have one of the last Apple G5's - A 2.5 IBM PPC chip model. In its day, it was the fastest Mac available.

A great pity that Apple have made the latest OS update only for the Intel machines. 

I'll still plunge for Snow Leopard to use on my Macbook as the reclaimed HD space alone will be worthwhile - never mind the speed hike


----------



## PJS

Neil_S said:


> But Microsoft haven't charged for Service Packs nor will they? Unless something has changed?
> 
> The outlined changes for OSX are little more than what I'd expect in hotfixes to be honest, little enhancements really, certainly no more than Microsoft would tend to release in a Service Pack (and for free).





Neil_S said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not the worlds biggest Microsoft fan, but neither am I the worlds biggest apple fan.
> 
> I like good technology, but increasingly it seems Apple are liking to charge a few quid here and a few quid there for nothing more than trivial updates that really should form part of a hotfix process.
> 
> Maybe Microsoft will go the same way I don't know.


I don't think you can call a rewrite of Finder in Cocoa, nor adding Grand Central, as hotfixes or the equivalent of a SP from MS.
Certainly, MS wouldn't do that, and release it as a SP update - they've been getting slated for many a year as effectively releasing a beta OS, then fixing the problems their customers find for them.
To many people, the first SP is when the "new" OS is no longer a beta test.

Bear in mind, through the life of each Apple OS X, there will be point updates, as well as separate updates for Security fixes, and their iApps.
With Tiger (OS X.4), the last update was 4.11, and Leopard is 5.8, so there's been those numbers of improvements/fixes/upgrades to each version, before development ceased and they concentrated on the latest version of the current OS X.


----------



## PJS

Gandi said:


> I need a newer Mac 1st lol still running an Old G4 Duel, mind you still pisses over most new PC's for speed and its not gone wrong in nearly 9 years so cant moan


It's more than paid for itself - get it bought!! :devil:


----------



## PJS

arcdef said:


> Can you upgrade from OS x?
> 
> edit, was a pi*s take, they want £130 for the new upgrade from tiger, well im fine with what ive got! I don't even like iWork, office is much better!


You are effectively paying for Leopard as well as Snow Leopard at that price, but you get iLife thrown in for free.
So doing the maths - £89 for OS X.5, £29 for OSX.6 £12 for iLife and iWork, which sell for £138 the pair!
I'd say having skipped buying Leopard last time round, has paid you dividends since you didn't buy new hardware at the time, which gets iLife bundled with it, even if you don't bother with iWork.


----------



## martyp

Just ordered this earlier tonight, hopefully I will be able to do a complete re-install.

At least we have a 64-bit core now tho, only 4 years behind Windows there! :lol:


----------



## parish

Just received e-mail notification that my copy of SL has shipped 

It was sent at 08:07 so whether it was shipped last night or today I don't know, but IIRC Apple tend to send despatch e-mails late - so whether it'll arrive today or tomorrow we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Neil_S

PJS said:


> I don't think you can call a rewrite of Finder in Cocoa, nor adding Grand Central, as hotfixes or the equivalent of a SP from MS.
> Certainly, MS wouldn't do that, and release it as a SP update - they've been getting slated for many a year as effectively releasing a beta OS, then fixing the problems their customers find for them.
> To many people, the first SP is when the "new" OS is no longer a beta test.
> 
> Bear in mind, through the life of each Apple OS X, there will be point updates, as well as separate updates for Security fixes, and their iApps.
> With Tiger (OS X.4), the last update was 4.11, and Leopard is 5.8, so there's been those numbers of improvements/fixes/upgrades to each version, before development ceased and they concentrated on the latest version of the current OS X.


Yeah but come on, a new OS for a few measly updates? Doesn't feel like it to me. I mean Microsoft released IE8 in separation to the OS, that I would have thought wasn't a trivial amount of effort?


----------



## Sebby

parish said:


> Just received e-mail notification that my copy of SL has shipped
> 
> It was sent at 08:07 so whether it was shipped last night or today I don't know, but IIRC Apple tend to send despatch e-mails late - so whether it'll arrive today or tomorrow we'll have to wait and see.


Same here. I'm hoping it arrives tomorrow!


----------



## parish

parish said:


> Just received e-mail notification that my copy of SL has shipped
> 
> It was sent at 08:07 so whether it was shipped last night or today I don't know, but IIRC Apple tend to send despatch e-mails late - so whether it'll arrive today or tomorrow we'll have to wait and see.


It didn't arrive in the post so I guess it was shipped today - hope it arrives tomorrow or I'll have to wait until Tues as it is being shipped to work.



Neil_S said:


> Yeah but come on, a new OS for a few measly updates? Doesn't feel like it to me. I mean Microsoft released IE8 in separation to the OS, that I would have thought wasn't a trivial amount of effort?


I would hardly call a complete rewrite of core code as 64-bit, GCD, the dropping of PPC support and most 32-bit Intel code, thus creating an almost pure 64-bit OS as opposed to a 32/64-bit hybrid as "a few measly updates".

Also, I don't think there is a direct comparison between Windows and OS X as to what constitutes a new OS, a point-release, and patches/SP. Remember as well that with every new version (i.e. new name) of Windows, MS changes the interface quite a bit - the eye-candy - which, whilst some of those changes do provide improved usability and/or functionality, are primarily intended to make it look "new and improved" as a marketing gimmick/tool to get the non-techy masses to go out and buy it. Apple don't do this.

Talking of the UI, one thing I'm going to find really useful in SL is thumbnail view in finder now displays thumbs at up to 512x512px - up from 128x128, plus there is a slider in the status bar to change the size. Might be a tirivial change, but a good one nonetheless :thumb:


----------



## Gandi

parish said:


> It didn't arrive in the post so I guess it was shipped today - hope it arrives tomorrow or I'll have to wait until Tues as it is being shipped to work.
> 
> I would hardly call a complete rewrite of core code as 64-bit, GCD, the dropping of PPC support and most 32-bit Intel code, thus creating an almost pure 64-bit OS as opposed to a 32/64-bit hybrid as "a few measly updates".
> 
> Also, I don't think there is a direct comparison between Windows and OS X as to what constitutes a new OS, a point-release, and patches/SP. Remember as well that with every new version (i.e. new name) of Windows, MS changes the interface quite a bit - the eye-candy - which, whilst some of those changes do provide improved usability and/or functionality, are primarily intended to make it look "new and improved" as a marketing gimmick/tool to get the non-techy masses to go out and buy it. *Apple don't do this.*
> Talking of the UI, one thing I'm going to find really useful in SL is thumbnail view in finder now displays thumbs at up to 512x512px - up from 128x128, plus there is a slider in the status bar to change the size. Might be a tirivial change, but a good one nonetheless :thumb:


The last time apple re-invented the whole look of the OS was when OS X first came out, that must have been 1998-2000


----------



## Trist

I've got Snow Leopard running now. My god its much faster than Leopard, and Safari flys!!!


----------



## nortonski

Can't wait to get my hands on it, I'll go for the family pack as we've got 4 macs...


----------



## Trist

You'll love it  I hope my copy comes tomorrow. I couldn't wait so I downloaded it too.

File transfer is much faster and also startup and shutdown!! 

If you use Aperture, make sure you install the latest version. I tried installing Version 2 and update it, but it wouldn't let me and just gave me an error, also Aperture wouldn't run. So I downloaded the latest trial from Apple and used my key, and it worked


----------



## PJS

Neil_S said:


> Yeah but come on, a new OS for a few measly updates? Doesn't feel like it to me. I mean Microsoft released IE8 in separation to the OS, that I would have thought wasn't a trivial amount of effort?


And Apple released Safari 4, and Firefox released 3.5, not forgetting Apple also released iTunes 8 - separate from any OS point or full update/upgrade.
I'm missing your point you're trying to make there.


----------



## PJS

*Stop the press!! News just in........*

http://ptech.allthingsd.com/20090826/apple-changes-leopards-spots/

Those with Tiger on an Intel machine, don't have to buy the bundle version, apparently - you can still avail of the special upgrade price of Snow Leopard.

About half way down, near the end of the first paragraph under the Snow Leopard image.

arcdef, get yer wallet out!! :lol:


----------



## PJS

Gandi said:


> The last time apple re-invented the whole look of the OS was when OS X first came out, that must have been 1998-2000


Had to go look it up myself, but thought you were a bit early - sort of.
OS X.1 Server came out in '99, but OS X.0 was first launched upon the public in '01.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS_X


----------



## ianFRST

just ordered it too


----------



## martyp

Lets see who gets it installed first then!!

Hopefully mine will be here tomorrow, got the afternoon off and the format will begin... :thumb:


----------



## nortonski

Mine won't be installed until Monday at a guess


----------



## Trist

Just a tease 










Uncluttered and neat


----------



## martyp

Trist, pre-releases don't count I'm afraid! :lol: :lol:

Neil: There are a few new technologies built in to the OS for future apps and you're right in saying its not a major upgrade 'visually' but recoding the core to 64-bit would've been a bit of a job.

I agree the average Apple buyer won't notice much other than 'it's faster' tho, but ditching PPC support was a great leap forward! 

I still find it funny that the G5 came out in 2003, boasted as the first 64-bit personal computer and the first 64-bit OS that Apple release won't even run on it tho! :lol:


----------



## Neil_S

I guess I'll reserve judgement, in fairness some third party reviews have said the speed enhancements are good, so that could make it worth it.


----------



## Trist

martyp said:


> Trist, pre-releases don't count I'm afraid! :lol: :lol:


Damn :lol:


----------



## martyp

Just got a postal notification from Apple a moment ago...

Fingers crossed for tomorrow. Still hoping that it will actually allow me to do a format my RAID array etc, I'm not to that happy with OS upgrades but we'll see....


----------



## Trist

martyp said:


> Just got a postal notification from Apple a moment ago...
> 
> Fingers crossed for tomorrow. Still hoping that it will actually allow me to do a format my RAID array etc, I'm not to that happy with OS upgrades but we'll see....


Good luck 

Just noticed you can minimise windows into the actual program icon in the dock and not next the the Trash area


----------



## tfonseca

Trist said:


> Good luck
> 
> Just noticed you can minimise windows into the actual program icon in the dock and not next the the Trash area


I love that feature! :argie:


----------



## PJS

martyp said:


> Just got a postal notification from Apple a moment ago...
> 
> Fingers crossed for tomorrow. Still hoping that it will actually allow me to do a format my RAID array etc, I'm not to that happy with OS upgrades but we'll see....


 Your current OS X version's Disk Utility doesn't?
Not with you on this one, what's the issue you're hoping Snow Leopard will somehow resolve?


----------



## parish

Trist said:


> If you use Aperture, make sure you install the latest version. I tried installing Version 2 and update it, but it wouldn't let me and just gave me an error, also Aperture wouldn't run. So I downloaded the latest trial from Apple and used my key, and it worked


Thanks for the heads up - I take it 2.1.3 is still the latest version of Aperture?

I wonder if Apple will be releasing an Aperture u/g to take advantage of SL?



martyp said:


> Lets see who gets it installed first then!!
> 
> Hopefully mine will be here tomorrow, got the afternoon off and the format will begin... :thumb:


If mine arrives today, which I'm hoping, then it'll be Sunday for me as I'm away from tonight until then


----------



## parish

PJS said:


> *Stop the press!! News just in........*
> 
> http://ptech.allthingsd.com/20090826/apple-changes-leopards-spots/


And from that article:

_One delightful change: Snow Leopard takes up less than half the room on a hard disk that Leopard did, and Apple says the average user who upgrades will free up about 7 gigabytes of space.* On my 2008-vintage MacBook Pro, I gained back a whopping 14 gigabytes*._

Mine's a 2008 MBP


----------



## Bigpikle

all good news....

mines shipped yesterday, but the missus just suggested we go shopping this afternoon, and where she wants to go is next to the Apple store so I could have just picked it up :wall: I bet mine wont be here until tomorrow or next week at the very latest....it says 3-4 working days with Royal Mail so who knows.

Look forward to the upgrade. Its just doing the full backup beforehand that I hate doing and takes forever 


On the plus side, it does mean the built-in MS Exchange support will mean I never need to use my horrendous old Thinkpad from work again. I can just sync away on my macbook at home. HUGE win for me for a few £££'s.


----------



## parish

Bigpikle said:


> mines shipped, but the missus just suggested we go shopping this afternoon, and where she wants to go is next to the Apple store so I could have just picked it up.


She's just done it to wind you up  



Bigpikle said:


> Look forward to the upgrade. Its just doing the full backup beforehand that I hate doing and takes forever


If you use Time Machine you shouldn't have to do a full backup should you? Just force TM to do a backup before you start.


----------



## Bigpikle

parish said:


> If you use Time Machine you shouldn't have to do a full backup should you? Just force TM to do a backup before you start.


TM wont back up to a networked drive  1 thing that does annoy me as they are obviously forcing people to buy the Time Capsule...


----------



## parish

Bigpikle said:


> TM wont back up to a networked drive  1 thing that does annoy me as they are obviously forcing people to buy the Time Capsule...


There is a switch (a _write default ...._ command in Terminal) to allow it to backup to NAS drives other than Time Capsule - it's just the Apple don't officially support NAS except for TC, also it should be able to use a networked drive on another Mac.


----------



## Bigpikle

parish said:


> There is a switch (a _write default ...._ command in Terminal) to allow it to backup to NAS drives other than Time Capsule - it's just the Apple don't officially support NAS except for TC, also it should be able to use a networked drive on another Mac.


is it simple and safe to change the setting?

I'd like to be able to use my NAS, and am thinking about a shiny new 1tb RAID NAS for a little extra space and redundancy as well  I could get a 1tb TC as they have come down loads in price now but am not sure it will work quite so well for my needs?


----------



## parish

Bigpikle said:


> is it simple and safe to change the setting?
> 
> I'd like to be able to use my NAS, and am thinking about a shiny new 1tb RAID NAS for a little extra space and redundancy as well  I could get a 1tb TC as they have come down loads in price now but am not sure it will work quite so well for my needs?


http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=9761404&#9761404
http://discussions.apple.com/search...27&dateRange=last90days&userID=&numResults=15

HTH :thumb:

*Edit* I think that the reason it's disabled and undocumented is that TC is an Apple product so they want you to buy that


----------



## Neil_S

Didn't know you could use a networked drive with TM. I use a USB drive and I rsync to my Linux server too, you can never have too many backups!


----------



## Bigpikle

the hack seems a little unreliabel, and thats not a word I like associated with backups....so I think I need a better solution 

I do like the idea of the TC 1gb for ongoing backups but that doesnt solve the fact that my NAS is creaking at the seams and old enough that I start to worry about the disk in it. I have a backup HDD for it so may just make sure its frequently backed up manually instead.


----------



## Neil_S

rsync to the network drive?


----------



## parish

Well, the post has arrived - and no SL so it will be Tues now since it's coming to work


----------



## Neil_S

parish said:


> Well, the post has arrived - and no SL so it will be Tues now since it's coming to work


How to tell a computer geek 1:


----------



## Bigpikle

Neil_S said:


> rsync to the network drive?


not quite sure what you mean Neil?

still waiting for the post here but not hopeful....


----------



## parish

Neil_S said:


> How to tell a computer geek 1:


Says the man who knows about rsync(1)  



Bigpikle said:


> not quite sure what you mean Neil?


http://www.egg-tech.com/mac_backup/


----------



## Orca

That's all Time Machine is - it uses rsync to get the files across, then uses hardlinks to make each backup appear as a full backup and provides a crafty interface. Usual Apple - well thought through, a doddle to use and has a good number of hidden benefits, like being able to restore to any Mac at any point in time.


----------



## Grizzle

Postman has been and.....




Nothing for me


----------



## mac_man_luke

Got mine a few hours ago, had it installed for about 1 hr

stable and quick so far (but on a dual quad 2.8 mac pro with an SSD it was quick before)


----------



## Chris_R

Ah, the joys of having a Apple store just across from the office. No postman for me, will just saunter over and pick up a copy off the shelf 

Bad side is I will likely end up buying something else shiny to go with it LOL


----------



## Bigpikle

still no post....bl00dy RM :wall:


----------



## Neil_S

Bigpikle said:


> not quite sure what you mean Neil?
> 
> still waiting for the post here but not hopeful....


rsync basically copies files and directories to a different location and keeps the two in sync, so if I come back a week later it will work out what has changed and whizz the files over to the location keeping it in sync.

Great for backup. I'll have to have a look at my script a bit later and tell you what settings I've used and maybe it will work for you.


----------



## Bigpikle

Neil_S said:


> rsync basically copies files and directories to a different location and keeps the two in sync, so if I come back a week later it will work out what has changed and whizz the files over to the location keeping it in sync.
> 
> Great for backup. I'll have to have a look at my script a bit later and tell you what settings I've used and maybe it will work for you.


cheers Neil - been having a good old read up on this. I really need a good sync'ing solution as I'm rubbish at remembering to drag out the HDDs and plug them all in and do the backups. I have SuperDuper which does brilliant backing up options but its the hassle of the drives all the time....hence the need for a network drive I can use.


----------



## Neil_S

Bigpikle said:


> cheers Neil - been having a good old read up on this. I really need a good sync'ing solution as I'm rubbish at remembering to drag out the HDDs and plug them all in and do the backups. I have SuperDuper which does brilliant backing up options but its the hassle of the drives all the time....hence the need for a network drive I can use.


With OSX being a full fat unix system you should be able to add it as a cron job so that you could automate backup at certain times of the day.


----------



## parish

Orca said:


> That's all Time Machine is - it uses rsync to get the files across, then uses hardlinks to make each backup appear as a full backup and provides a crafty interface. Usual Apple - well thought through, a doddle to use and has a good number of hidden benefits, like being able to restore to any Mac at any point in time.


Ah! That seems to answer something I'd been wondering about.

I know TM works by doing a full system b/u the first timeit runs then does incremental b/us using a rolling hourly/daily/weekly strategy and when the b/u disk gets full it starts deleting previous b/us starting oldest first.

I was looking at the b/u disk in Finder the other day and noticed that it has deleted the first b/u, i.e. the original full-system one. I was worried that some files that were in the original but had never changed so were not in any incremental b/us would have been lost, but I guess that it simply creates new (hard) links to those files in the backup it is doing when (i.e. before) it deletes an old one.

Is that correct?


----------



## JasonRS

Collected my Family Pack in store at 12:30

on the iMac & MBP already 

Apparently people were queueing outside the store this morning at 9am to collect copies


----------



## JasonRS

Pretty packaging....


----------



## Neil_S

Its worth checking through Time Machine as at last use it did not capture what I defined in the backup set.

I don't think it's 100% flawless, where as rsync has proved to work for me.


----------



## Orca

parish said:


> Ah! That seems to answer something I'd been wondering about.
> 
> I know TM works by doing a full system b/u the first timeit runs then does incremental b/us using a rolling hourly/daily/weekly strategy and when the b/u disk gets full it starts deleting previous b/us starting oldest first.
> 
> I was looking at the b/u disk in Finder the other day and noticed that it has deleted the first b/u, i.e. the original full-system one. I was worried that some files that were in the original but had never changed so were not in any incremental b/us would have been lost, but I guess that it simply creates new (hard) links to those files in the backup it is doing when (i.e. before) it deletes an old one.
> 
> Is that correct?


Hardlinks work exactly as softlinks (or shortcuts) except that they appear as the real file in the filesystem. The point to the original file.

When ... and only when the original file is altered, the hardlink is broken and the former hardlinked file becomes real. Real, in the same state as the original before it was altered.

So, if you rsync the whole system to another disk and then do a copy -Rl to a dated folder, you have a folder full of originals and a folder full of hardlinks pointing to the originals. Despite the two folders looking like they hold a full compliment of files, only one does.

Next, you rsync an hour later ... and rsync to the original folder again. Any files that have changed in that hour will cause the hardlinks in the second folder to break, become the file as it stood an hour ago and then the changed file is copied over in the original folder. Now you have an original folder and a second folder mostly full of hardlinks pointing to the original folder and a few real files. Once the rsync has finished, copy -Rl again so that there are three folders.

Now you have the ability to recover a file from the last backup or as it stood the hour before.

... ad nauseum.

Time Machine does this process, removes and consolidates the hours into days as the days pass and into weeks and months as time goes on.

Wrap that into a graphical interface and you have Time Machine - this is how you can appear to go back to any time. What you're seeing is the filesystem as it was at that given time by virtue of looking at a folder that contains both real files (ones that have changed since the first backup) and hardlinks pointing to the original files in the folder pertaining to the first backup.

If it could do de-duplication, too, that would be really cool.


----------



## martyp

Arghhh, it never came in the post this morning! 

I can only hope that I'll get it tomorrow now.


----------



## Beancounter

Sorry, slightly off topic, but when I connect an HDD to my MacBook, it says that TM needs an empty disk and that it will delete everything, does it still require/do this if its networked ?
TIA


----------



## empsburna

I've got my copy sitting here next to me.

Dedicated table at the Apple store in the Bullring today and burly security guard was bringing out big boxes of them at a time.


----------



## DubbedUP

Yip, got mine...

£39 for the family upgrade, so I can do the Imac and the MacBook...

Apple store in Glasgow, same thing, they had a big table with all of the software and a couple of trendy's in skinny jeans and floppy black haircuts dishing out the software. 

Might buy a couple of beers tonight and break my no drinking for a while thing that I have going..It's been a positive week...


----------



## Grizzle

Discount Tech said:


> Apple store in Glasgow, same thing, they had a big table with all of the software and a couple of trendy's in skinny jeans and floppy black haircuts dishing out the software.


Sounds like the usual Glesga store :lol:


----------



## parish

Grizzle said:


> Postman has been and.....
> 
> Nothing for me





Bigpikle said:


> still no post....bl00dy RM :wall:





martyp said:


> Arghhh, it never came in the post this morning!
> 
> I can only hope that I'll get it tomorrow now.


Hmm, since the shipping notification was sent first thing Wed. morning I wonder if that was the day they *started* shipping so sent an automated message to *everyone* who pre-ordered but didn't/couldn't actually ship all the orders on Wed? Probably didn't send some until today as I'm sure they'l be sent 1st Class so even if shipped yesterday should have arrived today.


----------



## Rich

No sign of mine either so much for pre order.

Should have just got one in town earlier. No time to install it this weekend anyway though !


----------



## DubbedUP

Grizzle said:


> Sounds like the usual Glesga store :lol:


Aye, that trendy that they are almost backwards with it...

Still though the customer service in there leaves a bit to be desired. No please or thankyous or anything and that has been a couple of times I have been in now where at the start it was amazing, they do seem to have let it slip a bit.

Could not wait till tonight to install SL..I am doing it now...Fnarr...:thumb:


----------



## Supermega

Midlands Detailing said:


> I've got my copy sitting here next to me.
> 
> Dedicated table at the Apple store in the Bullring today and burly security guard was bringing out big boxes of them at a time.


Picked mine up from there today. No messing or hanging around. Top service. :thumb:


----------



## Sebby

I pre-ordered mine but couldn't wait so just picked one up from the Regent Street store. I should have just done this in the first place! I'll send the ordered copy back when it arrives.


----------



## DubbedUP

INSTALLED...

WOW, amazing. Over 7gb's free'd up on the HD, the Safari stuff is amazing...


----------



## Bigpikle

to be fair, the pre-order did say shipped by the 28th so I had a feeling the snail mail would mean a delay. Still, saved me £2 parking, risk of the usual door dings and the fight to get one at the Apple Store. Will be here soon enough - time to do some proper backing first.


----------



## Trist

parish said:


> Thanks for the heads up - I take it 2.1.3 is still the latest version of Aperture?


Thats the one 

EDIT: Aperture 2.1.4 just released


----------



## parish

Trist said:


> Thats the one
> 
> EDIT: Aperture 2.1.4 just released


Thought they might - you installed it yet? If so, are there any improvements, especially speed?


----------



## Trist

parish said:


> Thought they might - you installed it yet? If so, are there any improvements, especially speed?


Downloading now 

Edit: aperture certainly boots miles faster, nearly dont see the splash screen. Haven't got any images to try yet, might go out and take a few to try  I didn't download the update, I downloaded the new trial and put my serial in. A fresh install i did, I used Appzapper to remove old version.


----------



## PJS

Picked up a copy this afternoon, only getting achance to do it now - looking forward to see how Finder and the other improvements have actually improved.


----------



## PJS

Any issues so far chaps?

Safari dumped its load, once so far.

Screensaver kacked itself a few times, and has dumped all the 3rd party ones I had prior to the update.

Dock won't release the old icon of Aperture, that's in the Trash now (version 1) - in fact it won't let me remove ANY icon docked there.

And none of the extra buttons on my Logitech M1000 Lazer mouse can be used since Logitech haven't bothered to release an update yet - twats!

Finder won't let me have a separate view for my Trash window, from the others - seems to be setting the view globally.

All in all, it's just as well this revision only cost £25!
Thus far, 12 hours in (8 of them in Sleep mode - the Mac and me!) the highest compliment I can pay it is......it's okay/just alright.


----------



## nortonski

PJS said:


> Any issues so far chaps?
> 
> Safari dumped its load, once so far.
> 
> Screensaver kacked itself a few times, and has dumped all the 3rd party ones I had prior to the update.
> 
> Dock won't release the old icon of Aperture, that's in the Trash now (version 1) - in fact it won't let me remove ANY icon docked there.
> 
> And none of the extra buttons on my Logitech M1000 Lazer mouse can be used since Logitech haven't bothered to release an update yet - twats!
> 
> Finder won't let me have a separate view for my Trash window, from the others - seems to be setting the view globally.
> 
> All in all, it's just as well this revision only cost £25!
> Thus far, 12 hours in (8 of them in Sleep mode - the Mac and me!) the highest compliment I can pay it is......it's okay/just alright.


hmmm...wondering if I can even be bothered shelling out for an "alright" update....


----------



## DubbedUP

Well I must say that I am impressed.

It seems to have sorted out the Wifi issues I was having, the start up and shut down is rapid quick, everything seems to run that bit faster, the battery life on the last charge seems to be improved (I will keep an eye on this) and the extra space on the HD is very welcome as well..


----------



## Chris_R

In all honesty it seems no different from the old version to me. The enhancements I know are there but they are barely noticeable in standard usage.
I am never likely to use the Exchange functionality being a home user.
I don't use Safari as it lacks the plugin support for things I use daily in Firefox.
I am not seeing any improvement in bootup speed to the point that I am noticing it - it was already pretty fast in comparison to my Windows based box.

I am sure the new 64bit functionality will reap rewards to apps later on, but to be honest I barely use much more than what is in the machine as standard via iLife suite.


----------



## parish

PJS said:


> Any issues so far chaps?
> 
> Safari dumped its load, once so far.
> 
> Screensaver kacked itself a few times, and has dumped all the 3rd party ones I had prior to the update.
> 
> Dock won't release the old icon of Aperture, that's in the Trash now (version 1) - in fact it won't let me remove ANY icon docked there.
> 
> And none of the extra buttons on my Logitech M1000 Lazer mouse can be used since Logitech haven't bothered to release an update yet - twats!
> 
> Finder won't let me have a separate view for my Trash window, from the others - seems to be setting the view globally.
> 
> All in all, it's just as well this revision only cost £25!
> Thus far, 12 hours in (8 of them in Sleep mode - the Mac and me!) the highest compliment I can pay it is......it's okay/just alright.


just no pleasing some people :lol:

anyone notice if the beachball appears a lot less?


----------



## empsburna

Not noticed much of a difference.


----------



## Astro

You might want to check these out for Snow Leopard compatibility issues.

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Mac-OS-X-10-6-Application-Compatibility-List-Available-12

http://snowleopard.wikidot.com


----------



## Trist

You guys thats experiencing problems etc, did you do a fresh install or a update?

I'm having no issues at all, everything runs spot on even Safari top sites! I did a fresh install after doing zero wipe of hard drive.


----------



## adamjackdrew

I'm running an upgrade - but going to do a fresh one later - just for the fun of it. No problems this end as yet!! Running smooth as!! 

Ads


----------



## parish

To do a fresh install with the £25 upgrade disc do you have to install Leopard first, or does it ask you to insert a Leopard disc to validate?


----------



## Neil_S

Well picked up Snow Leopard this morning, managed to use my employee discount to get it for £22.

Not sure now whether to do a full fresh install or upgrade, so I trust time machine enough?


----------



## Trist

parish, I'm not sure, probably will ask for leopard disk. Wouldn't surprise me it wont ask for anything lol Probably same disks as the full versions


----------



## Neil_S

*Snow Leopard defaults to 32bit kernel*

Interesting...

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-10320314-37.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5


----------



## Sebby

Installed today, chose to do a clean install as opposed to an upgrade. I'm now restoring my files from my Time Machine backup. So far everything seems great. As advertised, everything just seems more refined. I particularly like the ability to open folders within stacks. The new Expose is great too. Definitely worth £25!


----------



## Orca

I got the last one in the box from KCRS in Leeds this afternoon ...

I made my final Time Machine backup just in case and left it running for about 45 minutes while I got our tea ready ... and ... OMG!!! How fast?

I use almost nothing but standard Apple applications, so I suppose my experience is going to be seamless. Safari flies! Mail is supersonic! Wow! Impressed.

Out of interest, I perused the Crash Reporter folder and found three instances of Safari and one Finder crash since I bought the computer. I think that's pretty good.

I'm sold! This is ace! Quicktime X is fun, too. There's a number of reviews around telling of all the little things that have changed, been improved and otherwise enhanced - have a good look through all the preferences and through all the applications for services.

Yeah! Good one, Apple. £25? Who cares. This is as noticeable as a RAM upgrade.


----------



## Trist

Orca said:


> I got the last one in the box from KCRS in Leeds this afternoon ...
> 
> I made my final Time Machine backup just in case and left it running for about 45 minutes while I got our tea ready ... and ... OMG!!! How fast?
> 
> I use almost nothing but standard Apple applications, so I suppose my experience is going to be seamless. Safari flies! Mail is supersonic! Wow! Impressed.
> 
> Out of interest, I perused the Crash Reporter folder and found three instances of Safari and one Finder crash since I bought the computer. I think that's pretty good.
> 
> I'm sold! This is ace! Quicktime X is fun, too. There's a number of reviews around telling of all the little things that have changed, been improved and otherwise enhanced - have a good look through all the preferences and through all the applications for services.
> 
> Yeah! Good one, Apple. £25? Who cares. This is as noticeable as a RAM upgrade.


Nice one :thumb:

Where can I find the crash reporter, would be interesting to have a look


----------



## Orca

Trist said:


> Where can I find the crash reporter, would be interesting to have a look


Open Finder, go to <Your Mac>/Library/Logs/Crash Reporter or <Your Home>/Library/Logs/Crash Reporter

There are probably only entries there if you report to Apple. I do. I do for Microsoft, too. You can't fix what you don't know is broken.

There is an application kicking about somewhere that draws a chart of your application crashes - you'll find it somewhere on http://www.macupdate.com


----------



## Trist

Orca said:


> Open Finder, go to <Your Mac>/Library/Logs/Crash Reporter or <Your Home>/Library/Logs/Crash Reporter
> 
> There are probably only entries there if you report to Apple. I do. I do for Microsoft, too. You can't fix what you don't know is broken.
> 
> There is an application kicking about somewhere that draws a chart of your application crashes - you'll find it somewhere on http://www.macupdate.com


Thanks, well looks like I've only had one crash, and that was my iPhone crashing when I disconnected it when syncing  Happy days


----------



## PJS

parish said:


> To do a fresh install with the £25 upgrade disc do you have to install Leopard first, or does it ask you to insert a Leopard disc to validate?


Insert disc, then go to System Prefs>Start Up Disc, and choose the DVD inserted.
It'll restart the Mac, and boot from the disc, where you can access (amongst other Apps) Disk Utiity, which you can use to wipe the drive.

I just upgraded, like I've done since OS X.3 or 4 - after deleting a lot of caches and logs, as well as Repairing Permissions, before starting.


----------



## JasonRS

parish said:


> To do a fresh install with the £25 upgrade disc do you have to install Leopard first, or does it ask you to insert a Leopard disc to validate?


It's the full OS installer, and there's no validation routine. It's all down to the license you buy, and there's no checking, Apple are very "trusting" in this aspect.


----------



## Sebby

Afaik, there is a validation routine, you just don't realise as Leopard is installed. Boot from the DVD, format the drive from the installer, then install.


----------



## Janitor

Just installed SL on early '09 iMac 3.0GHz 24" and all seems fine

Ensured Time Machine was backed up, repaired all permissions and ran the standard upgrade routine, not full clean install

Everything seems good as gold with massive improvement to Safari being the main noticeable difference so far

Opening existing Logic Pro 8 project with Superior Drummer plug-in all seems fine with no glitches



Will be installing on late '08 MackBook Pro 2.4GHz 15" in next few days too to see if a strange / random MIDI Out drop gets sorted - unlikely though I have to confess


----------



## ianFRST

Orca said:


> Open Finder, go to <Your Mac>/Library/Logs/Crash Reporter or <Your Home>/Library/Logs/Crash Reporter
> 
> There are probably only entries there if you report to Apple. I do. I do for Microsoft, too. You can't fix what you don't know is broken.
> 
> There is an application kicking about somewhere that draws a chart of your application crashes - you'll find it somewhere on http://www.macupdate.com


mine has crashed 20 time in just over a year, 14 of them times have been iphone related problems :lol: not bad i think


----------



## Neil_S

Just installed Snow Leopard, wiped the disk and restored backup from time machine, all working fine and it does seem noticeably quicker


----------



## Neil_S

Would be nice if time machine backup could remember I have an apple bluetooth mouse, just spent 10 minutes trying to find a USB mouse as to setup the bluetooth one again.


----------



## parish

My SL disk has arrived so looks like I'll be having a late night tonight 

Apple did ship it last Wed., but 2nd Class :wall: I would have happily paid an extra 50p for 1st Class Post.

What is the big improvement in Safari that people keep mentioning?


----------



## Rich

Mine arrived earlier to - a job to do at some point this week.


----------



## Bigpikle

got mine today as well - time to play :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

ah maaaaaan, ive not got mine yet!!

i dont have a time machine, so i take it i cant do a fresh install without losing everything? looks like its just an update for me


----------



## parish

This is my last post - I hope - under Leopard. About to install Snow Leopard. I'll be back soon....

P.S. And yes, before anyone asks, I've done a TM backup and backed up my Aperture Vaults.


----------



## Edward101

Ordered a copy this afternoon, hopefully won't have any problems with it.


----------



## Bigpikle

yep - on the Snow Leopard now 

no huge differences as already said, but all seems to have gone well on both machines :thumb:

Cant get Exchange set up though but thats probably firewall issues rather than OSX.

Safari so goody


----------



## parish

Up and running SL now 

Took just under an hour. *Big* reduction in disk usage - 37.31GB free before, 49.48GB after, an whopping 12.17GB extra 

First impressions? Noticeably snappier. Specific examples being when selecting Applications in the first Finder window after starting it populates the list instantly whereas before it took quite a few seconds to do so.

The increased maximum thumbnail size in Finder - up to 512x512 from 128x128 - plus the size control slider in the status bar is a very useful feature for me

Aperture renders RAW images in about half the time (the Loading... message appears for a much shorter time).

Also it appears that they've finally fixed the multiple colour profile bug, but I need to confirm that. Not sure if it was the OS u/g or the Aperture u/g to 2.1.4, or a combination of both.

I'm going to play with it a bit more for the rest of the night (get your minds out of the gutter guys  )......


----------



## parish

Bigpikle said:


> Safari so goody


What is it about Safari? Were you running Safari 3 on Leopard so you've now got 4? I'm still on 4.0.3 which I was on before the u/g to SL - or maybe I was on 4.0.2, not sure - but I can't see any significant difference apart from the general speed boost I see with everything else


----------



## Orca

I got something like over 14Gb back - kind of nack all really on a 1Tb disk, but it's a result. The upgrade feels more like a RAM upgrade than anything else - applications are all a LOT faster and more responsive. There are lots of little changes and added bonuses under the hood that you find when you use it - keep your eyes on the hints pages.


----------



## Bigpikle

parish said:


> What is it about Safari? Were you running Safari 3 on Leopard so you've now got 4? I'm still on 4.0.3 which I was on before the u/g to SL - or maybe I was on 4.0.2, not sure - but I can't see any significant difference apart from the general speed boost I see with everything else


I was on Safari 4.something before - no real change AFAIK.

Was trying to be (slightly) funny :wall:


----------



## parish

Bigpikle said:


> I was on Safari 4.something before - no real change AFAIK.
> 
> Was trying to be (slightly) funny :wall:


Ah, right, but a lot of people have been saying that Safari is so much better under SL - maybe those who were still on Safari 3 I guess.


----------



## Bigpikle

yep - 4.0 was a leap forward for me before the OS update.


----------



## parish

HOLD THE FRONT PAGE!!!

MAJOR BUG FOUND IN SL - DW SMILIES DON"T RENDER PROPERLY :doublesho


----------



## Rich

The speed increase in applications opening and the shutdown time for the machine are both lots quicker.

My main reason for upgrade the disc space saving free'd up a handy 10 gigs.


----------



## martyp

Finally got it yesterday - couldn't believe they sent it 2nd class! 

I done a clean install with it and worked fine with my RAID etc (same process as Leopard/original disks), think it took 25 mins.

I do like the new Expose, and the black pop-ups on the dock but the thing I'm liking the most so far is the auto-arrange feature in windows. Used to hate dragging-n-dropping files in a window and then having to R-click, click sort etc (OCD thing I guess!).

Not noticed much of a speed increase, although I haven't been stressing the system yet but overall I'm very happy with the upgrade. Just need some apps to take advantage of OpenCL now and we'll be rocking!


----------



## IanG

Finally got round to installing it today on the Imac and it seems pretty good so far seems a bit snappier and most of the apps I've tried so far seem to open quicker

It's now installing on my MBP


----------



## Edward101

Yep installed it today... everything working perfectly fine so far... and not had the beach ball either.. happy days :thumb:


----------



## IanG

Apple have released 10.6.1 today fixes a few problems apparently but looks as though it might take a while to download as software update is very slow at the moment in checking for the update


----------



## Sebby

More about this update here.


----------



## parish

IanG said:


> Apple have released 10.6.1 today fixes a few problems apparently but looks as though it might take a while to download as software update is very slow at the moment in checking for the update


But it's only a 9.8MB download :thumb:

Hope it stops Aperture crashing randomly, and Safari when uploading files to forums like DW.


----------



## parish

Orca said:


> Open Finder, go to <Your Mac>/Library/Logs/Crash Reporter or <Your Home>/Library/Logs/Crash Reporter
> 
> There are probably only entries there if you report to Apple. I do. I do for Microsoft, too. You can't fix what you don't know is broken.
> 
> There is an application kicking about somewhere that draws a chart of your application crashes - you'll find it somewhere on http://www.macupdate.com


Or just open Console - Applications->Utilities->Console :thumb:


----------



## IanG

parish said:


> But it's only a 9.8MB download :thumb:
> 
> Hope it stops Aperture crashing randomly, and Safari when uploading files to forums like DW.


Mine was a 75.1MB download


----------



## parish

IanG said:


> Mine was a 75.1MB download


Yes, I'm   as well because I went to look at the Release Notes for it and it said a 70-odd MB d/l but when it was d/l it said '... of 9.8MB' 

Unless it wasn't a single d/l, or maybe, like Windows Service Packs, the size varies depending on your system.

Anyway, About This Mac now says 10.6.1 so I guess it's OK - although it did hang when shutting down to do the install (it just sat there with the blue screen and the black 'spinner').


----------



## Orca

The size does vary depending upon your system - if you make the formal download (rather than going through the Software Update routine) then it is a fixed size.

Worked well for me - I fell afoul of the long period before going to sleep issue (something like 20 seconds) which appears to have gone away now. No other issues so far with either Snow Leopard or the first update.


----------



## Stumper

For anyone that's upgraded to Snow Leopard, Apple have released 10.6.1 today which cures some of the initial Snow Leopard bugs :thumb:

Downloaded it on my macbook and noticed no difference whatsoever!!


----------



## Sebby

See post #168 onwards.


----------



## Bigpikle

I've not had a single hang, crash etc with Snow Leopard, using Aperture & Safari :thumb:

Got the 10.6.1 update yesterday as well. Al looks good


----------



## Chris_R

I keep getting an issue where it refuses to boot up since I installed Snow Leopard. Bloody annoying, I just get the national speed limit sign and it sits there. I have to hit F after rebooting it to force it up. 
Is there any way to see what is causing it? It seems to be intermittent and I think it may be dependent on if I have extra USB devices plugged in or such.


----------



## Sebby

Not sure to be honest, Chris. It might be worth posting on a dedicated site like Mac Rumors for help.


----------



## PJS

Chris_R said:


> I keep getting an issue where it refuses to boot up since I installed Snow Leopard. Bloody annoying, I just get the national speed limit sign and it sits there. I have to hit F after rebooting it to force it up.
> Is there any way to see what is causing it? It seems to be intermittent and I think it may be dependent on if I have extra USB devices plugged in or such.


Well, the first thing to do in this instance, is remove all USB devices and such like, and see if the fault persists.
I presume this is a MacBook you've got?

If it still persists, then either or:
1) Reset PRAM (and NVRAM) - google or Apple's own Support KB pages.
2) Boot from DVD, and select Disk Utility from the Menubar. Run Repair Disk multiple times if the first time doesn't provide green text at the end of the routine.

This all presumes your hardware is fine, especially RAM - which TechTool Pro 5 would provide testing of.


----------

